

Charting Every Bodily Function in Minute Detail - mhb
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/07/the-measured-man/9018/#

======
ColinWright
Single page, readble version:

[http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/07/the-
measur...](http://m.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2012/07/the-measured-
man/9018/?single_page=true)

------
MalphasWats
I got excited and clicked through looking for the latest news on Google Glass.

